# DME Coding for Tens Units



## doctimm (Jul 18, 2012)

I am needing help with coding for Tens Units for a DME company. I need to know the proper amount of units for supplies like batteries, lead wires and pads.

Is there a unit limitation per code and what is the time from for the number of units.

The codes that we have identified are
A4556
A4557
A4558
A4630
E0730
E0720
E0731


----------

